# hailing from NH



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Bud-

welcome , I also still a bit new to the forum but because your from NH like myself I wanted to be 1st to say "welcome"
you'll like this place alot of good people and good info


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome NHrider.
we went to Mcintyre in Manchester sunday...they had ONE trail open.
i can't wait to get up to loon for a day.

where do you typically ride?


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

SkullShank said:


> thanks for the warm welcome NHrider.
> we went to Mcintyre in Manchester sunday...they had ONE trail open.
> i can't wait to get up to loon for a day.
> 
> where do you typically ride?


mainly Pats Peak and Gunstock...


----------

